# [Product][Review] Custom Cubify 3D Bugdroids



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Link:
Cubify Bugdroids

I thought this was too cool of an idea to pass up.
Upon finding this link, I immediately ordered one despite their being admittedly pricey.
I ended up googling Cubify3D and came back majorly disappointed in the quality of the printed objects.
So I emailed them and was promptly reassured that the bugdroids are printed on their professional printer and they hoped I would be satisfied.
I am! I think it came out nice.

Ordered October 1st; got here today.
Expect that sort of delay, I'd assume. These ARE custom-made after all.

Er...I just HAD to see if they'd do it or not. They did; so mine is anatomically correct.

















Description:
It isn't without flaw. But I'm satisfied.
There are ridges going up and down the entire model.
However, this is just the nature of the printer...and it gives it a texture that doesn't look "bad" per-say.
I personally don't mind this, I was just expecting a glossy finish.

It definitely is solid plastic (not just a shell with structure supports printed inside) and has a very solid feel to it.
This, I was impressed with. It's a very dense little thing.

Also, there is a section for customizing "stickers" where I put my username on the back.
I HOPED these wouldn't be just...crappy little stickers.
Again, I'm impressed. They actually don't appear to be stickers at all. Or if they are...they're applied and then melted in or something.
It just looks like it was printed that way originally.

The arm that I didn't raise up while customizing had plastic film between it and the model.
For me, not a big deal at all. I'll just slide a knife between there to clear it.
However, if you're making SUPER intricate models I could imagine this being a pain to clean up.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

3D printers are fun, but the material is a bit expensive. They could have cut costs way down by shelling it out (if it really is solid). It's really worth it if you'ore rapid prototyping something though.

I see they do cases too. I wonder if they'll take designs and print them for you. It shouldn't be too tough to draw a case on AutoCAD or Inventor. Then again, there are a lot of sites already that will print literally anything you can draw.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> 3D printers are fun, but the material is a bit expensive. They could have cut costs way down by shelling it out (if it really is solid). It's really worth it if you'ore rapid prototyping something though.
> 
> I see they do cases too. I wonder if they'll take designs and print them for you. It shouldn't be too tough to draw a case on AutoCAD or Inventor. Then again, there are a lot of sites already that will print literally anything you can draw.


It is definitely solid.
But yeah, I was seriously expecting it to be hollow...not the case. Weighs as much as my phone.


----------

